# big square 3x3 straw for sale out of new holland conventional



## straycat (Jul 9, 2010)

Im new to this site trying to find market for my straw and hay


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

Is is clean dry wheat straw?
How many bales do you have?
How long are they?
How much do they weigh?
How many do you have?
How much money picked up at your place?

By the way... is there lots of straw in OH again this year?

Cheers.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

I hear crickets


----------

